# 2 years no period but still ovulating, then small bleed and pregnancy symptoms



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

I have already posted on here about my situation and got two lovely replies.

I am soooo confused!  Because of my pregnancy symptoms after my "small" bleed, I took a pregnancy blood test and now realise that I was: barely pregnant as my HCG levels were 5.  3 year's ago, they were 2, which I understand means actually a miscarriage, which I did have.  Soon after this I had a period, but again, all my pregnancy symptoms are still around and even more so now!

I am now wondering if my first "bleed" was actually implantation bleeding.  For the 2 years that I did not bleed, I know that I was ovulating because of the "happy" charge and I got to period pains, but no blood.

I honestly have not been trying to get pregnant because we really had given up any hope, so I know that I am not imagining how I feel.

I thought I was going through menopause - after not bleeding for so long, but recently have been told that I am no where near this time.  I recently turned 41 but have the body of a much younger person.

I am PETRIFIED to get another test.  The first one took all my courage.  

I have decided to wait a bide my time because of course, I will know eventually.  Although I am in a state, I would be worse if I know for sure that I am not.  This actually helps me function in the day.  Every pain, feeling sick etc - fills me with joy!  When I think that I can't possibly be pregnant - yet another "sign" comes my way and gives me hope again!

I have been told that it could very well be just my hormones playing up due to not bleeding for so long.  I Know that I cannot say: NO that is not so, but at the same time, if I was ovulating still ....?!

My husband, Jem, was diagnosed with non-obstructive azoospermia year's ago.  Since this time, I have done an awful lot of research and know that all is not doom and gloom.  3 year's ago, I did get pregnant by him, but miscarried.  I had all the signs, but this time around, they are more powerful.

Although Jem has a small sack, he does have testes.  He also is shaving a lot more ie every day now!  I have heard that if a man is completely void of sperm, he does not have to shave at all or at least very rarely?  Also, his ejaculation is normal.  Once in a while it is watery, but not often!!

I know that I sound as if I am clutching at straws here, and to be honest - yes I am!  How can I ignore what is happening to my body?  My breasts are sore nearly all the time. I have a lot of veins that even Jem noticed!  I am getting morning sickness, although not all the time.  The toilet is my best friend and I do not have an infection!  I also am getting "happy" charge and am constipated which is rare for me.  I suffering from a little bit of night sweats.  I know this is nothing to do with menopause because it was recent that I was told not and the pregnancy test showed me no where near it!  I have also been having nightmares.  I then find out that these are pregnancy symptoms too!!  I keep getting tummy ache, yet am about 2 week's or more away from a possible bleed and this has been going on for more than a week.  I also FEEL pregnant.

So with this all going on, I am in a constant state of frustration, fear and elation!

I CANNOT GET A TEST TO FIND OUT ONE WAY OR NOT.  That is not an option for me.

I am not asking for confirmation, just empathy for how I am feeling.  Also, if someone could tell me roughly how far I am pregnant if I am, I would be grateful.

I had my possible implantation bleed from the 17 November which lasted 4 days.  I did not need a towel once.  Soon after this - about a week later, I start having tender breasts.  Again on the 15 December, I started to bleed and this time it was a proper bleed that lasted 6 days.  However, the bleed was by no means heavy!  I had thought that I miscarried due to bad period pains, but since then have found that perhaps not so, especially as very soon after, I get all my symptoms - plus some.  Jem and I were active after I stopped bleeding, but surely I could not be pregnant again so soon? I also know that a woman can bleed still.

I know this is more like a book and I am sorry, but if you read to this end, then perhaps you won't have minded so much.

PLEASE ANSWER EVEN IF TO SAY THAT YOU UNDERSTAND THE SHEER DISTRESS AND HOPE I AM GOING THROUGH.

Suzanne


----------



## Hippogriff (Apr 14, 2010)

Big big hugs to you.

I understand very well the feeling of not wanting to test, and that appalling balance of fear and hope.  For me, it was always the opposite though - I could deal with what I knew, it was the lack of certainty I could never cope with.

I hope and pray that all will be well with you.  I don't know what exactly your timings would be now, I was having trouble working them out.  As you said, sooner or later you will test and know.  

Even if you don't want to test - do you get on well with your doctor?  Could you talk to him or her?  Mine was always a lifeline through the worst things, and amazingly patient about questions on timings and possibilities.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Suzanne, don't hate me for saying this but maybe it is time to take that test? Or at least visit the doctors. It seems as though you have been agonising over this for long enough and you are surely going mad with uncertainty.

No-one can tell you how far along you are in case you are not pregnant. 

I did reply on one of the previous threads you posted on and have been looking out for news.

Lots of hugs and support for the future and I pray that you will have a lovely BFP.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Suzanne


You need to do a test!


Hope is a wonderful thing, but its really is best for baby and you if you know for sure if you are pregnant.


If you are you should be taking proper care of yourself and taking folic acid etc and getting blood tests done and getting checked over re scans etc to ensure you and baby are healthy.
It is foolish to not test and take care of you and your baby properly.
I know you must feel nervous and shakey about facing the truth- after all if its negative you will be hurt, but you must!- we have all been there and faced the distress of disapointment.
The symptoms you are experiencing do sound like pregnancy..... but they also sound like hormone issues- they two things are very closely related.
Some women can have all the signs and symptoms of pregnancy, but they are not pregnant.
There is just no way of telling without a test .......without waiting for a  large bump to appear!- but you really need checking over and monitoring before thsi happens!
I hope you can put on your sensible head and muster up the courage to do a test.
Good luck


Lily x


----------



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!

I do not have a good relationship with my doctor.  He is an old man and has made errors before with me.  He is my closest doctor for were I live, which is in France. 

I do not believe that I am putting our baby to potential risk and the reason for this is hearing that many did not know they were pregnant - until they gave birth!  This means that they did not get the usual checkups, yet they went on to have healthy babies.

We have been married for 19 years and never thought that a pregnancy would come by us naturally.  I have been pregnant twice; once by donor insemination and our baby died inside of me.  The other by my husband and I know because I miscarried.

What I am doing is looking after myself.  I take vitamines anyway and eat an apple each day and natural yoghurt.  I am doing all that I am supposed to do.  I do not smoke and have gone off drinking wine.

The last time I took a home pregnancy test, it confused me! This is not because I did not understand the system, but it showed clearly that I was pregnant - yet to control window did not show anything!  So, instead of putting my mind to rest, it just made things worse!  It was only because I miscarried a week later, that it confirmed pregnancy to me.

So this is the reason why I am going to wait a bit longer.  Besides doctors do not want to see the woman until she is at least 8 weeks and I do not think I am that quite yet.  

Well, the fact that none of you cut me off saying it is all hormonal, does give me hope.


----------



## Kateu (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Suzanne

I felt the same after our last cycle: although I bled it wasn't a normal period and don't seem to have had a normal period since: I did a test which was negative but at least I knew. On the positives though, lots of women still bleed (sometimes quite heavily) during pregnancy: when I got pregnant on our 1st cycle (which led to a very early loss) loads of women turned round and said "Oh, I bled for the 1st 3/6/ whole 9 months of pregnancy" so do a test to reassure yourself. Also, the home tests are 99% accurate so as the control window didn't show a result you may have had that 1 in100 that doesn't work.

Good luck: here's hoping for those 2 pink lines!

xx


----------



## evasundaygirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Suzanne,

am new here and just found some of your posts similar to my situation.

I just want to share my situation w you n everyone...

I am 41 and have tried to conceive for two years. Before that I was in a relationship with someone with Klinefelter syndrome, every time we got close to trying IVF some obstacle occurred in our life....this is why I haven't really tried until so late.

My mother, aunt and sister had children at age 41 and 40... I'm generally very healthy and I also look much younger, although I don't think it means much...

I had regular periods until age 38, took the pill for 6 months, after that my periods didn't come back, started acupuncture, had about 6 periods in 09 (age 39) and only 2 last year (age 40).

Around my 40th birthday I had a positive ovulation test and regular periods, was ttc naturally, and about 6 days after ovulation had a BIG egg-white like discharge...but no blood...has anyone seen anything like this? I still think it might have been an early form of miscarriage. Any ideas?

Just after turning 40 I also once had a positive pregnancy test with no line in the control field, after that my periods stopped again.

Have consulted an IVF clinic, middle of September 10 I saw an egg on a scan at my IVF clinic (consultation), my last period was end of September...so discouraged - why didn't we jump on the opportunity...no period since, am getting acupuncture and my acupuncturist told me to take my temperature...then two days ago (9th of Feb 11) had a temperature surge and yesterday positive ovulation test, although no period since end of September. Had IUI yesterday, my first treatment...so nervous...

Does anyone have similar experiences?
Why do I not get periods if I'm ovulating? What is missing?

Why the positive pregnancy test w/o control line (this was the previous time when my periods stopped, end of 2009).

Am not finding the clinic too helpful as I get contradictory information + missing opportunities for IVF due to them delaying things, and also have a hard time getting thorough to anyone on the phone. It's like they're not taking me seriously, maybe because I haven't 'tried' earlier, same with my GP.
Can anyone recommend an IVF clinic in London or Berkshire or nearby?

Thanks and love to everyone

Eva


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Eva
what a confusing time you are having.


If you arent having period or no bleeding it means your uterus lining is not coming away, It is perfectly possible to ovulate but not bleed, you need to have your hormone levels checked and you need to then have HRT to make sure your womb lining is in tip top condition if you want to conceive, as any embryo will not implant into a dodgy womb lining.
Each month your body should "grow" a womb lining and if there is no fertilised egg to implant the body naturally sheds the lining , you bleed and have a 'period' and then the womb "growns" a new lining the next month and the same thing happend again every month. This is a normal menstrual cycle.
If you have not been bleeding, either your womb lining hasnt grown at all and there is nothing to bleed, or you have not got the right balance of hormones to make the lining come away, either way you need to sort it out urgently if you are to stand any chance of getting pregnant.


I think the "egg white" discharge you describe is just normal  clear mucus which is made around the time of ovulation, many women have this every month.


I would suggest you get in touch with any of the London clinics, ARG, create, london womens clinic, guys,harley st clinic,
do some research on here
good luck Lily X


----------



## evasundaygirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Lily,

thanks for your reply... I'm aware of the normal lining - period cycle, and the necessity for good lining, but mine is obviously not normal, so was wondering if anyone had similar experiences or SOLUTIONS for them .

I'm w the LWC, but not too happy, as I had a consultation w the doctor in September 10, she did a scan, saw an egg (it was mid-cycle n I was on TCM), but thought I had hydrosalpinx, so delayed IVF. Then had an NHS scan in December, found out there is no hydrosalpinx, but then was back to no periods.
Another thing is that the doctor told me that w my hormone levels the ovulation test might be positive any day of the month, but the nurse said that with a positive ovulation test I'm definitely ovulating (first contradiction), I asked for a scan before IUI to be sure there is an egg, and to get the timing right, nurse said egg would not be visible on a scan anyway (see above, egg visible on scan last September...?!?), positive test is enough (?!?) and went ahead. 
Has anyone else had similar experiences? I'm finding it totally unacceptable. A friend of mine who lives abroad could not believe it, especially as it's private care and very expensive.

I have a period now which started 9 days after the IUI and am wondering if this is a sign that the IUI worked at first. I had really tender breasts for about a week, but had a stressful event less than 24h before the bleeding started.

As my periods went strange after 6 months of the contraceptive pill, my homeopath suggested a *pill detox* which would strengthen the reproductive system (in fact it would remove the weakening effect of having taken the pill and restore the natural strength). Has anyone had positive results with a similar treatment? It is someone that I trust 100%, and he says it's quicker and more effective than acupuncture, but I don't want to spend too much time trying different things.

Also have found out about *DHEA* in my internet search, have ordered it and really looking forward to see some hopefully good results. Has anyone tried it? It's supposed to 'rejuvenate' all the fertility related hormone levels, improve egg quality, reduce risk of miscarriage etc., all according to the clinic in NYC that has been using it for older women for years. Apparently a very realistic alternative to using donor eggs.

Has anyone tried:
http://www.ivfherbalsupport.com/reduce-high-fsh-levels-improve-egg-quality-p-1.html?gclid=CLSAiqjbmacCFUkhfAodQHNYcw
These are Chinese herbs, manufactured to Western standards, with very good feedback on the site. Apparently *reduce high FSH*, etc.
As I've had amazing results w Ayurvedic and Chinese medicine at times, I was wondering if anyone had tried it.

Also: has anyone got relationship problems related to this situation ? My partner was supportive until I had the actual treatment, but then...

Has anyone got experience with treatment in the *US*? I used to work in NY and find the doctors much more positive over there, it feels like they believed in me much more, and I'm convinced that one is much more likely to succeed when surrounded by people who believe in one's success.

Love to all

Eva x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Eva

You sound like you are having a terrible time with your clinic, I am shocked as usually private care is  good, I suggest you change your clinic as anyone would be better than the care ( or lack of it) you are getting at the moment, you need your periods and ovulation sorting out or you will never be able to get conception right.
Yes you are right, being around positive people is important as it really does help.
I am not a fan of homeopathy or acupuncture, as I think it is all a state of mind, and some practitioners, can trade off their own personalities rather than any real effective treatment...-just my personal opinion!- To be honest you just need a very good practical consultant who will give you the advice you need.
Im sorry I cant be more helpful, I hope you change your clinic and find someone good to help you.
Yes- relationship issues are a constant complication of fertility treatment as many women on here will tell you!-there is a relationships thread so you can chat about things on there,
Good luck I hope you get sorted
Lily XX


----------

